# Arizona - Gyms Closed Again



## BrotherJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Well this sucks...Gym just opened up again and was starting to get back into the swing of things - and now the Governor has issued a close down order for gyms (along with bars, water parks etc...)

Really frustrating. Been looking on Facebook Marketplace, Offer-Up ****ing dry out there can't find a barbell, weight plates, nothing, not even a pink 5lb dumbell. Even the high roller equipment packages at Rogue are sold out. 

I know a lot of you guys have been dealing with this since March but man to get a taste of the gym again and then close down. Blows. Welp, back to bands and 25lb dumbells and *shudders*...running.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

That really sucks man. 

But don’t you think the whole “running” thing is a bit of an overreaction?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2020)

I feel gyms should defy the orders and stay open. These fuking politicians did nothing to curb the protesters and rioters and now want to close peaceful gyms where people need that critical healthy environment? Pos. CA Governor and L.A. Mayor pos fuks ordered beaches to close for the INDEPENDENCE day weekend. The Sheriffs department told them to shove it! They're not enforcing it. Hopefully the police in AZ should tell their government the same


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

Missouri is gonna shutdown again soon too...we have a ton of new cases in my county as well as st louis and kc...guess its time to build the home gym after all


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 30, 2020)

What's the risk:reward payout for the average person defying public safety recommendations? 

I've had family die from Covid, just wondering what they stood to gain that was worth everything they had. They aren't alive to answer the question, otherwise I'd ask them directly.

Just trying to educate myself, there may be an angle that I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2020)

Closing the gym is unconstitutional.

It would be a shame if riots happened because of it.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> That really sucks man.
> 
> But don’t you think the whole “running” thing is a bit of an overreaction?



Ha, no actually I've started to enjoy running. One good thing about this whole Covid thing is it forced me out of my fitness comfort zone - hence the running. Before my cardio would be stationary bike or incline treadmill.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Ha, no actually I've started to enjoy running. One good thing about this whole Covid thing is it forced me out of my fitness comfort zone - hence the running. Before my cardio would be stationary bike or incline treadmill.



Well it looks like the CEO of Mountainside gyms is sewing the Governor. Looks like other gyms are joining him


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 30, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I feel gyms should defy the orders and stay open. These fuking politicians did nothing to curb the protesters and rioters and now want to close peaceful gyms where people need that critical healthy environment? Pos. CA Governor and L.A. Mayor pos fuks ordered beaches to close for the INDEPENDENCE day weekend. The Sheriffs department told them to shove it! They're not enforcing it. Hopefully the police in AZ should tell their government the same



but those peaceful protestors were outside and not in an indoor environment. Plus racism is a bigger threat than The KungFlu. 

wait a second... isn’t the beach outside?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 30, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Well this sucks...Gym just opened up again and was starting to get back into the swing of things - and now the Governor has issued a close down order for gyms (along with bars, water parks etc...)
> 
> Really frustrating. Been looking on Facebook Marketplace, Offer-Up ****ing dry out there can't find a barbell, weight plates, nothing, not even a pink 5lb dumbell. Even the high roller equipment packages at Rogue are sold out.
> 
> I know a lot of you guys have been dealing with this since March but man to get a taste of the gym again and then close down. Blows. Welp, back to bands and 25lb dumbells and *shudders*...running.




Really hoping this doesn’t happen to TX.   I’m going to order a Rogue rack this week sometime.  I won’t actually need it for the next 4 weeks as I’ll be out of town, but hoping it arrives by then as I can see TX doing the same thing as cases are on the rise like crazy.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 30, 2020)

Gyms are extremely high risk for COVID exposure. Everyone's touching shared equipment, breathing heavy & sweating all over everything. A Virus not much bigger than a few atoms is going to be everywhere in an environment like that. All you need is a big enough cluster of the virus to stick to you to bring it into your home & potentially infect everyone there. What's worse is the current science is saying the US failed spectacularly at flattening the COVID curve & a second, more virulent wave is a real possibility. With those abysmal facts in mind, COVID may be keeping us down for some time. 
 It was Neil deGrasse Tyson who said "The thing with science is it's true whether you choose to believe it or not." I'd wager just about everyone on this page trusts in the current science on how to build muscle & lose fat, but some are more "selective" about listening to COVID's science, largely because it's so bloody inconvenient. Choosing what science to believe because you don't want to hear it  isn't a good strategy.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 30, 2020)

covid hardly contracts through touch, its mostly just airborne. if you separate equipment, where masks, and wipe equipment down then there's no huge issue. if anything your better off by opening gyms because people will better their overall health. half my family have contracted covid and some died. still we all believe it is idiotic and un-constitutional to destroy our economy and liberties. not saying that makes me believe our word should be the gold standard, but its a personal perspective from experience and knowledge.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry brother.  I had a buddy who had to close his gym last night in Tuscan.  Bunch of bullshit


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2020)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/health/coronavirus-gyms-fitness.html

My gym follows some very similar measures and so far 0 people infected who visit the gym.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 30, 2020)

I cant imagine people closing back down without any fight. gyms are still techincally suppose to be closed here in michigan but some opened up anyways these last couple weeks. With bars and nightclubs being open, cases are going way up and they are now starting to crack down on some gyms that are open. Hoping they leave mine alone. Can't go back to resistance bands lol.


----------



## Massacre (Jun 30, 2020)

Sucks to hear brother. I know how shitty the sound of that must be. I would be devastated if they closed down my gym again.The one thing that gives me hope is that the gym I go to has been pretty on point when it comes to safety. It's mandatory that we use hand sanitizer at the door upon arrival, they check our temperatures at the door, we must wear masks during workouts which sucks but whatever. The community is also doing their part to wipe down the equipment before and after to help the gym not be forced to shut down. I'll take that over nothing.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 30, 2020)

Massacre said:


> Sucks to hear brother. I know how shitty the sound of that must be. I would be devastated if they closed down my gym again.The one thing that gives me hope is that the gym I go to has been pretty on point when it comes to safety. It's mandatory that we use hand sanitizer at the door upon arrival, they check our temperatures at the door, we must wear masks during workouts which sucks but whatever. The community is also doing their part to wipe down the equipment before and after to help the gym not be forced to shut down. I'll take that over nothing.



These are the times to wear Bane masks!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 30, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> What's the risk:reward payout for the average person defying public safety recommendations?
> 
> I've had family die from Covid, just wondering what they stood to gain that was worth everything they had. They aren't alive to answer the question, otherwise I'd ask them directly.
> 
> Just trying to educate myself, there may be an angle that I'm unfamiliar with.



Sorry for yer loss, Mate. Hope the rest of you and yours are safe and healthy.


----------



## Utm18 (Jul 1, 2020)

Man that sucks


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 1, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Well this sucks...Gym just opened up again and was starting to get back into the swing of things - and now the Governor has issued a close down order for gyms (along with bars, water parks etc...)
> 
> Really frustrating. Been looking on Facebook Marketplace, Offer-Up ****ing dry out there can't find a barbell, weight plates, nothing, not even a pink 5lb dumbell. Even the high roller equipment packages at Rogue are sold out.
> 
> I know a lot of you guys have been dealing with this since March but man to get a taste of the gym again and then close down. Blows. Welp, back to bands and 25lb dumbells and *shudders*...running.




You can find what you are looking for on Amazon but the prices will piss you off.

Rack:
https://www.amazon.com/HulkFit-Mult...rds=weight+lifting+rack&qid=1593563295&sr=8-3

Bench:
https://www.amazon.com/FLYBIRD-Adju...B965AEHH3P3&psc=1&refRID=N9AP2T9RBB965AEHH3P3

Barbell:
https://www.amazon.com/GYMAX-Connec...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Plates:
https://www.amazon.com/CAP-Barbell-...ds&sprefix=olympic+plates,sporting,177&sr=1-2


----------



## LukeT93 (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m in the same boat with no equipment. Decided to make my own concrete dumbbells and have turned out alright.. 

Give it a go, not as hard as you think

*Tried adding a photo but I got an error message about 25 posts*


----------



## Massacre (Jul 1, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> These are the times to wear Bane masks!



Oh, you think darkness is your ally. But you merely adopted the dark; I  was born in it, molded by it. I didn't see the light until I was already  a man, by then it was nothing to me but BLINDING! The shadows betray  you, because they belong to me!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 2, 2020)

That sucks. Gyms here didn’t even open yet and I’m guessing they will push it back now.


----------



## TitoCris (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve only used my gym once since it reopened. And two days later, it was closed again.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 2, 2020)

Massive CDC Fraud Uncovered – CDC Grossly Overcounting Active China Coronavirus Cases Causing States to Keep Their Economies Closed Indefinitely
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ng-states-keep-economies-closed-indefinitely/


----------



## noiseboy (Jul 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Massive CDC Fraud Uncovered – CDC Grossly Overcounting Active China Coronavirus Cases Causing States to Keep Their Economies Closed Indefinitely
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Just my take from earlier today on another site:
> ...


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 2, 2020)

Another way to look at it... if the cases are up a ton, it’s a good thing. As long as the deaths aren't climbing(Which I haven’t seen them mention one thing about deaths) it should make sense that this horrible pandemic isn’t anything to worry about. The media will just try to scare all the sheep with their new positive tests and they’ll fall for it of course with out any common sense.


----------



## noiseboy (Jul 2, 2020)

My response to Jin earlier:

Jin said:
What outcome are these puppet masters seeking?

Assuming you mean the democrats?

Can you explain how inflating these numbers will help them achieve their nefarious ends?

Jin, no disrespect intended, we here all love to workout/lift weights. There are a majority of both Dems and Reps that wish to continue enriching themselves as they’ve been doing for decades. So, IMO they’re after power and control. Not just the US but globally. 

Inflating the numbers gives the government both local, state and federal an excuse to keep things closed. Prolonging the lockdowns to put people out of work, close small businesses forever and continue to wreck the economy. This means more conflict needing someone to solve it. Follow the money;-)


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 2, 2020)

Rioting by the thousands, shoulder to shoulder, getting pallets of bricks delivered to damage innocent businesses (all OK).
Traveling to DC for HUGE protests (again shoulder to shoulder) all OK for the demtards... Opening gyms, Bad... 

Incompetent ****z...

Then have the balls to say "no spike in COVID seen with protests". But there will be by 30 people in a gym following rules?

Pure reatrds.


----------



## white ape (Jul 2, 2020)

Y’all should listen to the latest Rogan podcast with Jocko. They discuss police, BLM, politics, covid, American manufacturing, and so much more. It was one of the more interesting discussions I’ve listened to lately. Well I actually still have 90 minutes to go. It was like a 3 hour podcast. 

anytime I listen to Jocko it is GOOD.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 2, 2020)

The last things I want to hear about these days is police, BLM, politics, covid, etc...

Mind numbing


----------



## Yaya (Jul 2, 2020)

I drive to a other state to use the gym... it sucks but its better then nothing... anddddd the gym I use is a planet fitness &#55358;&#56614;*♂️&#55358;&#56614;*♂️&#55358;&#56614;*♂️&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57096;


----------



## Yaya (Jul 2, 2020)

This seems like an election year


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The last things I want to hear about these days is police, BLM, politics, covid, etc...
> 
> Mind numbing



Same. And still these topics just won't go away even on a board comprised primarily of PLs and BBs who want to discuss training, dieting and anabolics.

Wish we could agree mutually to just miss us with all that shite. Only serves to divide the board IMO. 

I'd rather talk about what we have in common than where we seem to be irreconcilably different.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 2, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Same. And still these topics just won't go away even on a board comprised primarily of PLs and BBs who want to discuss training, dieting and anabolics.
> 
> Wish we could agree mutually to just miss us with all that shite. Only serves to divide the board IMO.
> 
> I'd rather talk about what we have in common than where we seem to be irreconcilably different.



Like I've said before, why can't we just have a good old fashioned ass eating thread like we used to...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Like I've said before, why can't we just have a good old fashioned ass eating thread like we used to...



I hear its anabolic...


----------



## white ape (Jul 2, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The last things I want to hear about these days is police, BLM, politics, covid, etc...
> 
> Mind numbing



i understand your viewpoint. It was just nice to hear a logical perspective instead of all the social media crap


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 3, 2020)

This is happening everywhere!
Yet you can go to Walmart w  250+ people touching breathing, sneezing etc on everything!!!
Fux the government!!!!!


----------



## white ape (Jul 3, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Same. And still these topics just won't go away even on a board comprised primarily of PLs and BBs who want to discuss training, dieting and anabolics.
> 
> Wish we could agree mutually to just miss us with all that shite. Only serves to divide the board IMO.
> 
> I'd rather talk about what we have in common than where we seem to be irreconcilably different.




I started a thread where I was asking serious questions about TRT, estrogen levels, and AI; yet only one person was interested in discussing that with me. Come on a thread like this and everyone has an opinion.  So I’m seeing a lot of the board saying one thing and yet doing something different. 

I would love to talk about something different, especially since I think the entire covid thing is blown out of proportion and beaten to death. But shit man, I’ve been so isolated that if everyone here wants to talk about that then I’m game as well, just for a fricken discussion between people. 

a majority of the threads that are popping up are introductions, covid, where to find gym equipment due to covid, and politics in the covid era. 

I’m just rambling on at this point.....


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 3, 2020)

Either way - I picked up two 75lb kettlebells yesterday along with a slam ball. Getting a tractor tire delivered this weekend. I guess I'm going Crossfit on ya'll. 

Actually, I'm excited as it's better than nothing during the next thirty days - this is actually forcing me to get out of my comfort zone. Eventually, over the next few months I plan on piecing together a proper home gym and switch to that exclusively. There's a local company that makes steel cages/racks for a decent price and I'll just keep an eye out for a decent bar and then piece together plates over time...


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 3, 2020)

That's a concern for us as well.  There is talk about locking down our state again since the numbers have been on the rise lately.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 3, 2020)

Camera Off, Mask Off
https://twitter.com/KarluskaP/status/1277671679284719623


----------

